# Initial post by J Carty,new full member.



## Springerjoe (Dec 29, 2018)

Good Afternoon to all. My name is J Carty and I go with the username of springerjoe. I have been a Motorhome user since 2006. I have had a residential caravan, a towing caravan and now a Motorhome.
We bought the m/home in 2006 to try out and would you believe I still have the same one. It is an Autosleeper (Amethyst) and the layout suits my wife and I perfectly. We have 2 wee dogs that travel with us. One is a cockapoo called Harley and his son Rufus which is a Cocka-Shoodle-Poo. The mother belongs to our Daughter and is a Shoodle which is a Shitsu-Poodle cross. We left Harley with our daughter and went to Australia for a few months and came back to a pregnant Shoodle. We kept one pup and they get along great. Our other hobby is Harley Davidsons. Both myself and wife own Harley’s and we use them daily when not away in Motorhome.
Regards
Joe and Janis


----------



## The laird (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy ,we are having a meet at the frog in February if you fancy it 
Welcome on board


----------



## yorkslass (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi, :welcome::wave::wave::dog::dog:


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi and welcome from the six countys,thank heavens the we dog did not mate with a rooster,what a cockadoddledo that would be.:scared::welcome:


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, a chap near me has a van and a two bike trailer for his two Harley’s which he tows behind his Motorhome.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi and welcome  from another from falkirk:welcome::camper::dog::wave:


----------



## jeanette (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## marrvens (Dec 30, 2018)

Welcome to the forum :welcome:


----------



## Robmac (Dec 30, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 30, 2018)

Welcome.
Our first van was an Amethyst.. Lovely van.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 31, 2018)

Welcome to the forum
Surprised that a Shitzu poodle is called shoodle, something totally different entered my head for some reason. :scared:


----------

